# Shkenca > Shkenca dhe jeta >  Rrezik nga asteroid

## StormAngel

Gazeta Scientist paralajmeron per mundesine e perplasjes se nje asteroidi me Token ne vitin 2029. Gazeta po ashtu thote se shanset per perplasjen jane 1 ne 300, gje qe eshte pak sa alarmante. Emri simbolik I asteroidit eshte Asteroid 2004 MN4 dhe njeri nga studiuesit e ketij asteroidi, Donald Yeomans thote qe: Ky nuk eshte problem per te gjithe dhe nuk duhet qe te jete ndonje shkas per merzitje, por per sa here qe postojme sende te ketillapunet ikin nga binaret si zakonisht.
Eshte I vogel shansi per perplasje, mirepo duhet marre seriozisht kjo pune. Flasim per cunami nqs ky asteroid perplaset ne oqean.- vazhdon ai
Ky asteroid do jete vizibel per muajt ne vijin dhe programi NEO ka alarmuar observatoret ne toke te vendosin 2004 MN4 ne kerkimin e tyre.
Yeomans thote qe deri tani jane bere gati 40 observimet e para prej observatoriumit ne Kitt Peak, afer Tucsonit, Arizona dhe kete muaj pre Australie dhe Zelandes se Re.
Ne fakt, data kur (duhet) qe asteroidi te perplaset me Token sipas llogaritjeve eshte Prill 13 2029. Le te shpresojme se do mbaroj e gjithe puna ketu.

_Me poshte mund ta lexoni artikullin e plote ne anglisht_

Scientist: Asteroid May Hit Earth in 2029

Scientist Says There's 1-In-300 Chance a 1,300-Foot-Long Asteroid Could Hit Earth in 2029

LOS ANGELES Dec 23, 2004  There's a 1-in-300 chance that a recently discovered asteroid, believed to be about 1,300 feet long, could hit Earth in 2029, a NASA scientist said Thursday, but he added that the perceived risk probably will be eliminated once astronomers get more detail about its orbit.

There have been only a limited number of sightings of Asteroid 2004 MN4, which has been given an initial rating of 2 on the 10-point Torino Impact Hazard Scale used by astronomers to predict asteroid or comet impacts, said Donald Yeomans, manager of the Near Earth Object Program at NASA's Jet Propulsion Laboratory in Pasadena.

No previously observed asteroid has been graded higher than 1.

On Friday, April 13, 2029, "we can't yet rule out an Earth impact," Yeomans said. "But the impact probability, as we call it, is 300-to-1 against an impact."

The asteroid was discovered in June and rediscovered this month.

"This is not a problem for anyone and it shouldn't be a concern to anyone, but whenever we post one of these things and  somebody gets ahold of it, it just gets crazy," he said.

"In the unlikely event that it did it, it would be quite serious. We're talking either a tsunami if it hit in the ocean, which would be likely, or significant ground damage," Yeomans said.

Its estimated size has been inferred from its brightness, which assumes that its reflectivity is similar to other asteroids that have been observed. At about 1,320 feet in length, it would have about 1,600 megatons of energy, Yeomans said.

Asteroid 2004 MN4 takes less than a year to go all the way around the sun and on each orbit it passes by Earth's orbit twice, Yeomans said. It is also nearly on the same plane as Earth's orbit.

The asteroid will be visible for the next several months and the NEO program has alerted its network of ground-based observers to include 2004 MN4 in their searches.

Yeomans said there have now been about 40 observations, first from the observatory at Kitt Peak, near Tucson, Ariz., and this month from Australia and New Zealand.

----------


## Dito

E cmund te bejme ne? nese kjo eshte e vertete?
Kur nuk arritem te bejme dicka qe ndodhi ketu ne toke me ate Tsunami qe permbyti bregdetin aziatik cmund ti bejme nje force te tille madhore. Le te lutemi per pak fat kaq eshte e shumta qe mund te bejme.

Dito.

----------


## [xeni]

Kur isha i vogel me pelqente kur degjoja per data ne te cilat priteshin ksi bumesh. Ia vlen, sidomos kur je krejt i pafuqishem... aventure  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## mad

Kjo eshte pjese e mrekullise se natyres!

S'eshte as e para, dhe as e fundit here qe kemi(njerezimi) degjuar lajme te tilla! 
ca jane te papritura (si kjo e tsunamit) dhe te tjera dihet edhe me minuta kur do ndodhe!

e vetmja e perbashket, eshte se mund te jete e pamundur per ti ndaluar!

{^_^}

----------


## ElMajico

ehhh  ka ndodhur dhe here te tjera por them se do ia dalim mbane edhe kesaj radhe....

----------


## shkodrane82

Une se kuptoj perse duhet te publikojne lajme te tilla, kur e dine
sesa te pafuqishem jemi drejt ketyre gjerave.. :i ngrysur: 
Mos ma vini re jam frikacake e madhe une..:P

----------


## i_pakapshem

Asteroide sic ai qe shoi dinosauret bien cdo 100 vjet.
Nje impakt i tille do na shuaj te gjithe

----------


## StormAngel

> Une se kuptoj perse duhet te publikojne lajme te tilla, kur e dine
> sesa te pafuqishem jemi drejt ketyre gjerave..
> Mos ma vini re jam frikacake e madhe une..:P


Të gjithë jemi frikacakë në raste të tilla! :buzeqeshje:

----------


## shkodrane82

Mu s'ma do mendja se ma kalon kush per frike Stormo,
e marr kupen per ate gje..
E kam inat vedin shume po s'kam ca me ba, ma shume
qe e kujtoj dicka e ma shume fus kryt nen batanije nga frika... :perqeshje:

----------


## Force-Intruder

LoL, Shkodrane82 mos ki frike kot !   :buzeqeshje: 
Po flasim ende per 23-24 vjet perparim dhe zhivillim te races njerezore me ritmet e reja. Pra ka shume mundesi te mira qe deri atehere ne ta kemi gjetur nje rruge per te shmangur fatkeqesi te ketij lloji. E dyta asteroidi nuk qenka i permasave "te medha" nga ato qe i japin fund gjithshkaje. 
Dhe tek e fundit ka akoma 299 mundesi ne 300 qe mos te na preke.   :buzeqeshje: 
Jam gje i vetmi ketu qe e shikoj ngjarjen me optimizem ?  :buzeqeshje: 

Shendet!

----------


## iliria e para

Ai ekucuoni i NASA kish qene i gabuar.
Ata vet e pranuan dje se kishin bere llogari te gabuar dhe se asteroidi kurr nuk do te vij ne afersi te tokes.
I shpetuam edhe nji here!

----------


## friendlyboy1

asteroid ne tok kan ren gjithmon por ky eshte teper i madh dhe nese qeveria sben asgje shum njerez do vdesin. Mesa di un  ekziston nje zgjidhje per asteroid te medha. Disa muaj para perplasjes mund te dergohen ne orbit 2 ose 3 raketa qe do te perplasen me asteroidin me aq force sa do te ndryshojne trajektoren e etij shum pak por qe do jet e mjaftueshme per te shmangur goditjen me token.

----------


## miri

Shume shkenctare sidomos profesoret kane shume deshire ti ngrijne vlerat profesionit te tyre.  Dicka e tille dhe sikur te jete e sigurte nuk parashikon ndonje rrezik shume te madh ngaqe per 30 vjet mund te shkaterrojme nje planet e jo nje asteroid  :buzeqeshje: .  Analogjia e ekzagjiruar sigurisht, por me siguri qe me teknologjine qe kemi sot dhe me perparimin e shkences mund te gjejme nje zgjidhje per ta shkaterruar nje objekt te tille nese kjo eshte e vertete.   

Miri.

----------


## gurl

Frika eshte ajo qe e ben njeriun kaq vulnerabel dhe te bjeri preh e lajmeve te tilla. Dhe eshte pikerisht kjo frike qe rrit pushtetin e disa te tjereve.

----------


## StormAngel

Një lajm tjetër i lidhur me aero nautikën



Huygens to plumb secrets of Saturn moon
By Michael Coren
CNN
Thursday, January 13, 2005 Posted: 2:12 PM EST (1912 GMT) 



The Huygens probe parachutes to the surface of Titan in this artist's rendering. 




FACT BOX 
Cassini-Huygens mission to Titan: 


TITAN: Largest Saturnian moon. May harbor organic compounds similar to those predating life on Earth. Temperature is minus 292 degrees F (180 C). 

HUYGENS PROBE: Spacecraft is 8.9 feet in diameter and 703 pounds (317 kg). Was released from Cassini on December 24 and enter Titan's atmosphere on January 14. 

It will take two hours for Huygens to parachute to the surface. 

After touchdown the probe will sample Titan's atmosphere, measure its wind and rain, listen for alien sounds and, when the clouds part, start taking pictures.

Source: NASA 





(CNN) -- The Huygens probe will plunge through the orange clouds of Saturn's moon Titan Friday, offering scientists their first glimpse of the mysterious moon.

"It's going to be the most exotic place we've ever seen," said Candice Hansen, a scientist for the Cassini-Huygens mission. "We've never landed on the surface of an icy satellite. We know from our pictures that there are very different kinds of geological processes."

If all goes well, the saucer-shaped Huygens will enter the thick atmosphere of Titan Friday at about 5:13 a.m. (ET). The data should start trickling in about five hours later.

The Cassini-Huygens mission is an unprecedented $3.3-billion effort between NASA, the European Space Agency and Italy's space program to study Saturn and its 33 known moons. The two vehicles were launched together from Florida in 1997.

"The mission is to explore the entire Saturnian system in considerably greater detail than we have ever been able to do before: the atmosphere, the internal structure, the satellites, the rings, the magnetosphere," said Cassini program manager Bob Mitchell at NASA.

The Huygens probe, about the size of a Volkswagen-Beetle, has been spinning silently toward Titan since it detached from the Cassini spacecraft on December 24. Cassini will remain in orbit around Saturn until at least July 2008.

"[The Cassini-Huygens mission] will probably help answer some of the big questions that NASA has in general about origins and where we came from and where life came from," said Mitchell.

Titan's atmosphere, a murky mix of nitrogen, methane and argon, resembles Earth's before life began more than 3.8 billion years ago. Scientists think the moon may shed light on how life evolved on Earth. 

Finding living organisms, however, is a remote possibility. "It is not out of the question, but it is certainly not the first place I would look," said Hansen. "It's really very cold." A lack of sunlight has put Titan into a deep-freeze. Temperatures hover around -292 F (-180 C) making liquid water scarce and hindering chemical reactions needed for organic life.

New discoveries
The mysteries of Saturn, the sixth planet from the sun, have always enticed researchers. Scientists are perplexed why Saturn, a gas-giant composed primarily of hydrogen and helium, releases more energy than it absorbs from faint sunlight. Titan is also the only moon in the solar system to retain a substantial atmosphere, one even thicker than Earth's. 

The 703-pound, battery-powered probe will parachute through Titan's clouds of methane and nitrogen for two and a half hours sampling gases and capturing panoramic pictures. Soon afterward, Huygens will reach the surface. However, its landing site is still a matter of conjecture. Scientists say it could be solid, slushy or even a liquid sea of ethane and hydrocarbons.

"Those are the kinds of things that we have theories about, but we really don't have data," said Hansen.

Huygens is expected to hit the upper atmosphere 789 miles (1,270 km) above the moon at a speed of about 13,700 mph (22,000 km/h). A series of three parachutes will slow the craft to just 15 mph (24 km/h). The chutes and special insulation will protect Huygens from temperature swings and violent air currents. Strong winds -- in excess of 311 mph (500 km/h) --will buffet the craft, at times dragging Huygens sideways after its parachute is deployed.

Sensors will deduce wind speed, atmospheric pressure and the conductivity of Titan's air. Methane clouds and possibly hydrocarbon rain can be analyzed by an onboard gas chromatograph. A microphone will listen for thunder.

Three rotating cameras will snap panoramic views of the moon capturing up to 1,100 images. A radar altimeter will map Titan's topography and a special lamp will illuminate the probe's landing spot to help determine the surface composition.

Engineers say they are confident that Huygens and its suite of six sensitive instruments will survive the descent.

"From an engineering standpoint, I'm very confident in a positive outcome," said Shaun Standley, an ESA systems engineer for Huygens at the Jet Propulsion Laboratory in California. "We've been over this again and again for the last three years fine-tuning this."

As the largest and most sophisticated interplanetary vehicle ever launched, according to NASA, Cassini-Huygens has performed well on its 2.2-billion mile (3.5 billion km) journey.

Cassini crossed Saturn's rings without mishap in June 2004 and produced the most revealing photos yet of the rings and massive gas-giant. A problem with the design of an antennae on Cassini almost scrapped Huygens' mission, but engineers altered the spacecrafts' flight plans to resolve the transmission problem.

Now, Huygens is on its own.

Controllers can only that hope years of preparation will pay off. "[Huygens] is on its way, we can't contact it," said Standley. "We can't make any changes of anything that is on board. [It's] just waiting for the right moment."

Misioni në Saturn mbase duket edhe i paaritshëm dhe mendohet që sondat apo huygen janë të lëna vetes.
(huygenat) siç i quajnë thuhet se janë duke ardhur.Nuk mundemi t`i kontaktojmë.
Shpresohet në NASA se vitet të kaluara në pritje të sipë dhe pregatitje do shpaguhet.

----------


## Pog17

Nuk eshte e thene qe ti besoni te gjitha atyre qe shkruhen. Une mendoj se planeti jupiterit do bej te tijen ne kete rast pra fuqia e tij e gravitetit do e sjell verdall kte asteroid reth vetes se tij pastaj do e gelltisi ashtu sic na ka shpetur qe ne krijimin e sistemit diellor.

----------


## BvizioN

**************************************************  **************

Shumica jone mendojme se kercenimi me serioz per planetin e Tokes vjen nga Termetet,Vullkanet,Ciklonet,Hurrikanet,Vrima e Ozonit,ngrohja globale,Shperthimet atomike etj.Por zbulimet dhe studimet e fundit tregojne se egziston nje kercenim tjeter shume me serioz i quajtur "*THE DOOMSDAY ASTEROID*." ose Shqip "Dita e fundit e egzistences ASTEROID"



Per nje kohe shume te gjate shkencaret kane menduar se toka ka qene goditur nga asteroide,kometa apo lloj lloj trupa te ngurte ne kohen fillestare te forimit te saj,rreth 3 bilion vite me pare!Deri koehet e fundit shkencaret kane besuar se asteroidet jane ndeshur me token vetem ne te kaluaren e saj te larget.Sidoqofte,zbulimet e fundit kane sjellur ne drite se Toka jo vetem qe ka qene e goditur me pasoja katastrofike miliona vite me pare,por eshte ne rrezik te goditet cdo moment nga asteorids,madhesia te te cilave mund te arrije
te krahasohet me shtrirjen gjeografike te SHBA'se.Nese do kishe mundesi te shikoje c'fare shtrihet mes yjeve dhe tokes sone te vogel,mund te thuash: Shikoj qindra miliona trupa te ngurte dhe te akullt qe levrojne vazhdimisht ne kordinata te ndryshme neper qiell.

Ne kohet tona moderne,debatet rreth ketij subjekti zene rrenje nga puna e atronomit te SHBA'se *Gene Shoemaker*.Ne vitin 1950,Shoemaker tronditi gjith komunitetin shkencor duke sygjeruar se disa kartere ne planetin tone (po ashtu dhe ne Hene) jane formuar nga Asteroide dhe kometa,e jo nga shperthime vullkanike siq kane besuar shkencaret me pare.



Duke marre siperfaqen e Henes si nje shembull,Shoemaker arrin te llogarise sa shpesh jane preplasur objektet qiellore ne Hene,dhe po ashtu dhe ne Toke.Me ndihmen e sateliteve moderne dhe antenave pergjuese,Shoemaker sebashku me shkencare te tjere kane arritur te zbulojne rreth 200 pika te goditura nga objektet qiellore,rreth planetit tone.Nje nga keta pika me permasa e saj shkon rreth 160 km kryq,dhe e groposur rreth 1600 metra poshte siperfaqes se Tokes,eshte krijuar 64 milion vite me pare,egzaktezisht ne ate kohe kur
*Dinozauret u shduken* ne menyre misterioze nga siperfaqja e dheut.Duke perkrahur idene se c'fardo qe ka goditur token 64 milion vite me pare,ka sjelle nje katastrofe globale!Gjeologet kane zbuluar nje rreth te erret ne hystorine gjeologjike te planetit tone qe permban elemente shume te ngjashme me ato te asteroideve dhe teper te rralla me ato te Tokes.Mbi shtresen e erret egzistojne  mamals,dhe fosile te dryshme nga jeta e meparshme,ndersa posht saj fosile nga dinozauret dhe krijesa te tjera prehistorike.Kjo shtrese gjithashtu 
permban elemente qe deshmojne ne nje lloj stuhie masive te zjarrte.Nderkohe qe shkencaret akoma nuk jane plotesisht te sigurte mbi enigmen e zhdukjes se Dinozaureve (ose egzaktesisht si eshte zhdukur dy e treta e specieve te tokes, dhe 90% e biomases se Tokes ish djegur) ka eveidence qe....

1) Qiejt e Tokes kane qene te rrethuara me flake
2) Zjarre te medha kane djegur pyjet e planetit
3) Qielli ka mundesi te jete erresuar per muaj e mbase per vite
4) Te gjitha llojet e trazirave gjeologjike,te tilla si vullkane dhe rrjedhje llavash i jane bashkuar.

*Kjo ishte 64 milion vite me pare.Po tani?*

Ne Qershor te vitit 1908 nje trup tjeter i rende eshte shperthyer ne ajrin siper Siberise me force 100 here me te madhe se bomba atomike e cila eshte hedhur ne Hiroshima.Nerkohe qe shume njerez kane spekuluar se UFO't apo dicka e tille ka patur pergjithesi,specialiste e NOVA's jane tash me te sigurte se shperthimi ne Siberi ka qene rezultat i nje tjeter meteori.Nese nje shperthim i tille do kishe 
ndodhur ne qytetin e New York psh,ekspertet mendojne se mbi gjysme milion njerezish do kishin vdekur.Deshmitare te qyteteve Evropjane tregojne nga drita e shperthimit ne qiellin e Siberis ish aq e madhe saqe mund te lexoje librin ne pike te mesnates.

Jo shum kohe me pare,ne 1994 shumica e botes ka deshmuar me sy momentin qe kometa Shemaker-Levy e perbere nga 21 shkembinjsh eshte perplasur ne Jupiter duke lene nje njolle te erret sa madhesia e tokes mbi siperfaqen e Jupiterit (Jupiteri eshte mbi 1000 here me i madh se Toka ) Kjo prplasje spektakulare u ka bere njerezve te qarte se asteroidet dhe kometat jane kercenim serioz per planete te vogla dhe te brishta si planeti jone.

Fatkeqesisht,shumica e Teleskopeve tane jane destinuar te veshtrojne dhe sdudjojne trupa te medha planetare,dhe jo trupa te vegjel qe levrojne ne kordinata zig-zake jo shume larg Tokes.Tani qe levrimi i ketyre asteroideve dhe kometave afer tokes ka sjelle alarmin e nje kercenimi ekstremisht serioz,shkencaret bien dakort se nuk eshte qeshtje e *"A mund te dodhe?"*  po *"Kure?"*

Per te mos u larguar nga subjekti,specialistet e NOVA's tregojne se i vetmi sistem qe monitoron levrimin e ketyre trupave qiellore eshte departamenti i mbrojtjes ne SHBA.Dhe shume nga regjistrimet e Departamentit te mbrojtjes ne US tregojne se Taka eshte goditur ne menyre te padiskutueshme nga asteroide,jo shum kohe me pare.Nga disa regjistrime te rralla qe jane bere te njohura ne publik del qarte se Toka eshte goditur aq shpesh nga meteoritet saqe Shkencaret qe kane sdudiuar vazhdimisht situaten ne lidhje me kete subjekt,thone se egzistojne shume me teper asteroide qe vershojne kryq e terthor Tokes dhe kometa,nga c'eshte menduar perpara,gje e cila e ben situaten eshe me serioze.

*C'fare metode mund te perdorim per tu shmangur nga ky rrezik?*

Shoemaker dhe shkencare te tjere sugjerojne fillimisht identifikimin e sa me shume asteroideve dhe trupave te tjere qiellore per te cilat dyshohet se mund te bien ne kordinate perplasese me Token.Shkrirja e tyre me rakete atomike,devijimi i kordinates se tyre larg tokes, sa me shume te jete e mundur .Nderkohe qe teknologjia egziston per te mbrojtur planetin tone nga trupat qiellore,nje pune efektive kerkon dhe studime serioze.Shkencareve do u duhet te mesojne se nga c'eshte i perbere egzaktesisht asteroidi,qe te dine egzaktesisht si ta 
luftojne.Nje rakete atomike e pallogaritur ne menyre precize mund te rezultoje ne copetimin e asteroidit ne shume pjese te vogla te cilat perseri do vijne drejt tokes,me te njejta pasoja,e vetem se do jete me e veshtire per ti ndaluar.

Kjo fotoja me poshte eshte e karterit te Arizones,USA qe zbulimet e fundit kane nxjerre ne drite qe nuk eshte e formuar nga vullkan por *Meteorit*.

----------


## Darius

Zeri i Mirdites te falenderoj per temat e kendeshme qe hedh ketu ne forum. Kisha vetem nje keshille te vogel. Duke qene se ky forum ekziston prej shume kohesh, pjesa derrmuese e ketyre temave ose eshte konsumuar ose filluar me pare. Pra nese do ishte e mundur perpara se te hidhje nje teme ketu, mundohu te kontrollosh me pare komplet forumin e shkences qe nga fillimi. Te treja temat e fundit qe ke hapur jane ekzsituese ne kete forum prej kohesh. Po te jap dhe adresat qe ti shikosh:


Asteroidet     http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showthread.php?t=44066

Termetet      http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showthread.php?t=4800

Relativiteti    http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showthread.php?t=4725

Pra edhe njehere. Sigurohu me perpara qe temat nuk jane hapur dhe nese jane hapur te lutem vazhdoi ne vendet perkatese qe te shmangim perseritjen dhe ngarkimin e forumit me te njejtat gjera.
Faleminderit

----------


## BvizioN

**************************************************  ***************

*Dunacn Steel*
*Zeri presidencial per Spaceguard.*

Py: *A eshte kercenimi i asteroideve per te goditur Token i egzagjeruar?*

Pgj: Jo,nuk eshte i egzagjeruar.Ne krahasim me rreziqet e tjera,del ne dukje se eshte me te vertete kercenim.Duke u bazuar ne evidenca te fresketa,llogarisim mundesine e goditjes se tokes nga asteroide me pasoja katasrofike gjate shekullit te ardhshem,dhe shanset jane 1 ne 5.000 (shanset per te fituar Jack Pot ne llotori mund te jene 1 ne 5 Milione,ZiM)

Py: *Nese zbulojme ndonje Asteroid ne kordinate perplasese me token,a ka ndonje plan internacional?*

Pgj: Jo,nuk ka plan Internacional.Kjo eshte nje zone per te cilen fatkeqesisht qeverite po tregohen indiferente.C'fare do na duhej me te vertete fillimish eshte realizimi i nje programi vigjilence,dhe kjo thjesht nuk eshte bere.Ne menyre esenciale i vetmi vend qe eshte angazhuar seriozisht ne kete aspekt eshte US.Ne hemisferen jugore nuk ka programe kerkuese.

Py: *C'fare diference ka mes kometes dhe Asteroidit?*

Pgj: Diferenca mes Kometes dhe Asteroidit rezulton nga materiali formues i tyre.Asteroided are brumbuj metali dhe guri.Kometat mund te spjegohen ne menyre te thjeshtezuar si topa te ndyre debore,pjese te akullta te te ciles avullojne gjate afrimit te saj me diellin duke krijuar nje bisht gazerash nga pas,e duke i dhene bukuri te quditeshme.

Shtojce: Nje sasi ujrash nga kometa avullon dhe krijon ndriqim te madh per arsye se reflekton sasi te madhe drite nga dielli.Ne tekudret,asteroidet jane te vegjel,te erret dhe teper veshire per tu vezhguar.

Py: *A mund te shkaterrojme nje asteroid nese do ishe kercenim per Token?*

Pgj: Ka te ngjare qe nuk do jete e nevojshme nje dicka e tille gjate jetes tone! Kjo per arsye se mbase nuk do gjejme asteroid ne trajektore me token.dhe nese do gjeni nje qe fjala vjen do godiste token pas 10 apo 20 vjetesh,mbase atehere do krijonim mundesine e devijimit te drejtimit te saj nga Toka.Fatkeqesisht e vetmja menyre qe dime deri tani per te realizuar dicka te tille eshte me perdorimin e raketave atomike.Por kjo nuk do ishe si ne filma...do na duhej te perdornim kete rakete me teper teper kujdes.Gjeja me e rendesishme eshte se na nevojitet shume kohe paralajmeruese,qe do te thote vite.Prandaj do ishe i nevojshem nje program vigjelence momentalisht.Dhe organizimi duhet te jete global.

Py: *A mund te vendosim sails (sails,objekt qe perdor rrymat solare) ne asteroid dhe pastaj te perdorim rrymat solare per ti ndryshuar kursin?*

Pgj: Kjo ide eshte sugjeruar,por ne realitet nese ne do gjenim nje asteroid qe do kercenonte planetin ne sigurisht do perdornim teknike me sprovuar.Ideja e sails solare eshte Teori e mire.Por ne realitet ne nuk do ishim ne gjendje te provonim shanset me dicka qe mbase nuk do kishe efekt.Te merresh me asteroide eshte sikurr te merresh me kancer.Hapi i pare duhet te jete monitorimi dhe eleminimi i mundesise mbi krijimin e nje kanceri te ri.Se nese do krijonim kancer te ri,asnje nga rezultatet nuk do ishe i kaneqeshem.Ne nuk do deshironim te perdornim arme berthamore ne hapesire,por besoj se do ishe esenciale.

Py: *Si mund ta shikojme nje asteroid nga Toka?*

Pgj: Eshte e pamundur te shikojme meteorite qe vijne nga ana ditore e tokes, me teleskopet qe perdorim ketu ne toke.Por mund ti shikojme me teleskopet qe perdorim ne hapesire.Problemi eshte se kjo kushton shume.Momentalisht ne kete kohe,nuk egziston shume paraje ne dispozicion per te vazhduar nje program zbulues nga Toka.Eshte shume me e lire kostoja e perdorimit te Teleskopeve ne Toke.Por ne shume menyra,teleskopet ne hapesire do ishin shume me efektive.

Py: *C'fare mund te bejne njerezit e thjeshte per te ndyhmuar?*

Pgj: Do keshilloja cilin do qe eshte i interesuar rreth kesa qeshtje ti shktuaje MP've te veta dhe po ashtu dhe kryeministrit.Edhe pse e kemi thene,duhet ta bej te qarte se ky nuk eshte program shkencor.Eshte program mbrojtje.Shkencaret civile si puna ime mund te keshillojne shkencaret e mbrotjes mbi qeshtjen e " C'fare na duhet te bejme" .Ne USA,shumica e asteroideve jane zbuluar nga
perdorimi i teleskopeve qe perdor Forca ajrore e US's (US Air Force)Lejome vetem te keshilloj te interesuarit se mundohen te bindin te tjeret se kjo nuk eshte shaka.Ky eshte problem serioz dhe duhet te shikohet ne menyre serioze.

Py: *Cili eshte Asteroidi me i madh qe eshte zbuluar?*

Pgj: Asteroidi me i madh ne afrim te Tokes quhet EROS,mi te cilin spacecrafti i NASA's ka zbarkuar vitin e kaluar.Ka nje gjeresi prej 20 km.Sidoqofte,nuk mund te godase planetin tone.Asteroidi me i madh ka diameter prej 965 km dhe ndodhet ne rripin asteroid mes Marsit dhe Jupiterit.Sidoqofte vitin e kaluar jane zbuluar ca asteroide me te medhenj ne orbiten pertej Neptunit.

Py: *Si mund ta llogarisim drejtimin e ardheshem te nje asteroidi?*

Pgj: Eshte e lehte te percaktosh nese nje Asteroid te jete ne drejtim te Tokes,qofte dhe me vite distace,fill pas zbulimit te tij.Asteroidet qendrojne ne orbite rreth diellit ne rripin asteroid,deri ne momentin qe dicka ndodh per tu ndryshuar drejtimin.Si psh kalimi i tyre ne afersi te nje planeti.Programi yne infromatik merr te gjitha keto gjera ne konsiderate.Problemi me i madh fillon pas
zbulimit te nje asteroidi,per te cilin mendojme se eshte ne drejtim te tokes por nuk kemi data te mjaftueshme per ta analizuar nese do i kaloje perciptaz Tokes.Kjo eshte ajo qe zakonisht shpie ne alarmime dhe frikesime te medias.Shumicen e rasteve,disa jave apo disa muaj veshgim na jep masa te sakta te orbites se nje asteroidi,per te vertetuar se nuk godet TokenPor kerkon kohe.Fatkeqesisht,shume nga puna gjurmuese ndaj asteroideve i eshte lene entuziazmit te astronauteve te pa eksperiencuar rreth e rrotull botes.Nese nje Asteroid do na godiste psh javen qe vjen,ne do ishim komplet ne padijeni deri ne momentin e perplasjes.

Py: *Ku eshte vendi me i pershtatshem ne hapesire per te observuar asteroidet?*

Pgj: Programet zbuluese jane te koncentruara ne ate pjese te qiellit qe ne e quajme "Opposition" Kjo eshte pjesa qe shtrihet direkt mbi koken tone ne mesnate (ne drejtim te kundert me diellin) Eshte me e thjeshte te observosh asteroidet ne kete menyre per arsye se reflektojne driten e Diellit direkt mbi teleskopet tane.Sigurisht qe do deshironim te kishim mundesi per te skanur gjith qiellin e nates dhe qdo nate sepse vetem ne kete menyre do siguroheshim se asgje nuk do kalonte pa u vene re.Por programi yne zbulues momentalisht
eshte shum larg realizimit te nje dickaje te tille.Na duhet te punojme me shume ne kete drejtim.Do na duhen me teper teleskope te medhenj sepse momentalisht teleskopet tane kontrollojne vetem per asteroide te medhenj.Per te shikuar
te vegjelit do na duheshin teleskope me te medhenj te cilet do obzervonin nje zone me te gjere te qiellit.

Py: *A na duhet qe te veme panik*?

Pgj: Jo! Dhe mbani mend...eshte shume me e mundur te vije vdekja nga nje aksident automobilistik,sesa nga nje asteroid.

Nje gur nga hapesira mund te kryeje shume me teper demtime se sa nje sistem diktatorial.Dhe ironikisht,nje gur hapesire mund te jete me i lire nga kostoja,dhe me e lehte per tu ndaluar (Lembit Öpik)

----------


## Darius

*NASA deklaron rrezikun e fundit nga Asteroidet*

Asteroidi i quajtur 2004 MN4 i cili ka nje orbite eliptike ndaj Diellit tregon shenja qe ne nje te ardhme te afert mund te paraqesi nje rrezik shume serioz per Token. 
Mund te tingelloje si nje legjende urbane por ne fakt nuk eshte e tille.
Zbulimi i fundit nga shkenctaret e JPL ne Pasadena, California tregon se asteroidi me nje diameter prej 400 metrash llogaritet te kaloje afer tokes ne 13 Prill 2029. Distanca e afert e fluturimit eshte e paqarte. Mundesia e perplasjes eshte 1 ne 300 dhe sipas astronomeve gjasat jane qe kjo mos paraqesi nodnje rrezik serioz per Token.

----------

